# Calling all surfing photographers!!! Question for you!



## prodigy2k7 (Aug 15, 2008)

I do enjoy surfing photography. I currently use my 75-300mm and it doesn't preform that well. It is either overcast or sunny outside (day time) when people surf and its not indoors so... What canon lens do you propose $2,000 or less for this type of photography?
I was looking at the Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM
At F/5.6 I am guessing on a sunny day I would get F/5.6 at 1/800 at ISO 100
or on a overcast day I would only get 1/200 ISO 100 at F/5.6 or 1/400 ISO 200 at F/5.6 right? Which is still pretty slow especially for this focal length of 300-400....

I like the focal length of 100-400 but I fear it may be too slow... Any comments or suggestions?

BTW: This is for information only! Futuristic preps, I don't plan on buying a lens anytime soon (no money).


----------



## RyanLilly (Aug 15, 2008)

Your calculations are correct based on "sunny 16," But you can still get good quality shots at ISO 800, even 1600 if you need to. For $2000 you only have a few options, 

Canon 400mm 5.6, 

Canon 100-400mm

Canon 70-200f2.8 + 2x teleconverter.

Now you have to consider what setup will be the best for you, Obviously the prime will offer the best image quality, but lacks versatility, The 100-400mm, is versatile, but a bit slow at 4.5-5.6, but offers IS,  The 70-200+ 2x is the most versatile,  on its own the 70-200 is quite fast at 2.8, and with the teleconverter is a 5.6, with minor loss of quality, plus you have the option of the 1.4x converter as well.

Just a few things to consider. For me the 70-200 is a must have lens to begin with, so adding a teleconverter is a small investment, but a lot of people do love the 100-400 as well.


you could do the 70-200 2.8, Or with IS, the IS still works with the teleconverters.


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Aug 15, 2008)

thanks for your input, id rather not go past ISO 400... 800 max, iso 1600 is horrible to me on XTi


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 15, 2008)

I&#8217;ve the 100-400mm bought it for baseball but have shot surf and skim ones or twice with it, also have used it several times for wakeboard. IMO at 100mm its very sharp but at 400mm it&#8217;s less impressive

<<-this is the 100-400

The lens has a telescoping style body. The first time I shot surf it was a very windy morning. Sand got in between the two parts of body tube and jammed up the lock. I cleaned in myself, mistake, it still work. A few days later in the afternoon I tried again but this time with skim and the weather was good.

Sample:
surf and skim shot taken with 100-400
http://www.pbase.com/jjarboe1/spring_break_2008&page=all
http://sports.webshots.com/album/562986732exeFRN

wake shot with 100-400
http://sports.webshots.com/album/565482505agDLAB


----------



## uplander (Aug 15, 2008)

EF 400 f/2.8 L


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks! Those shots are much better than my 75-300, much sharper...


----------



## zland (Oct 4, 2009)

The 100-400mm is a good lens but the better option IMO is to get a 70-200 F4 which is cleaner at shooting in the 100-200mm range and the 400mm prime which is cleaner @ 400mm & has the same F stop at 400mm as compared to the 100-400mm lens. In addition, the 100-400mm lens is heavier than both the other lens. You can buy the combo I am suggesting pretty cheap & both are L series.


----------

